# High-End 5.1 PC Soundsystem bis 2000€



## Superwip (14. Juli 2010)

*High-End 5.1 PC Soundsystem bis 2000€*

Ein Freund will demnächst in ein neues PC Soundsystem investieren; dabei will er nicht sparen, da er meint, dass ein Soundsystem eine längerfristige Investition ist;

Konkret ist er im Moment von diesem hier begeistert:

BOSE® - ACOUSTIMASS® 15 Home Cinema Speaker System: Übersicht

-gibt es für den Preis bessere, eventuell selbst zusammengestellt?
-gibt es vergleichbare Systeme auch günstiger?


----------



## Barney Stinson (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: High-End 5.1 PC Soundsystem bis 2000€*

Bose ist Schrott. Ich weiß gar nicht, warum die noch so nen guten Ruf haben. 
Da ist Teufel alle mal besser...!


----------



## querinkin (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: High-End 5.1 PC Soundsystem bis 2000€*

Nur so als Idee:
Nubert - nuBox 481 Set

Und noch ein Receiver für um die 500 Euro dazu.
Es gibt sicher noch tausend andere Alternativen zum Bose System.

Ich habe das Bose Set noch nicht gehört aber ich nehme an, dass z.B. das Nubert-Set um einiges besser klingen als diese Bose-Böxchen.

PS: Du kannst das Nubert Set zum 4 Wöchigen Testen bestellen und falls es dir nicht gefällt zurücksenden.


----------



## Barney Stinson (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: High-End 5.1 PC Soundsystem bis 2000€*

@ querinkin

Hier gehts um ein PC Sytsem


----------



## Gast12348 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: High-End 5.1 PC Soundsystem bis 2000€*

Nun 2000 hören sich viel an, aber die verpuffen schnell, so richtig Highend ist damit nich ganz möglich. Allein nen HighEnd Receiver wie der Yamaha RX Z7 schlägt mit 2500€ zu buche.
Von dem Bose mist würd ich definitiv abraten, HighEnd ist was anderes. 

Was sind den die bedingungen ? 7.1 ? Wie groß ist der zu beschallende Raum ? Für was soll das ganze genuzt werden ?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: High-End 5.1 PC Soundsystem bis 2000€*

Also Schrott ist Bose nicht unbedingt, aber völlig überteuert. Den Klang vom Acoustimass 15 würde ich in etwa mit einem Teufel Motiv 5 gleichsetzen, rein qualitativ.



> -gibt es für den Preis bessere, eventuell selbst zusammengestellt?



Ja! Man könnte sich einen 5.1 AV-Receiver kaufen und dazu 5 Kompaktlautsprecher und einen Subwoofer. Da bekommt man für 2000€ sehr viel besseren Klang als mit dem Bose-System.



> -gibt es vergleichbare Systeme auch günstiger?



Ja, wie gesagt, ich würde das Motiv 5 von Teufel klanglich etwa auf dem selben Niveau einstufen. Das Teufel Motiv 5 kostet 500€.


----------



## querinkin (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: High-End 5.1 PC Soundsystem bis 2000€*



Barney Stinson schrieb:


> @ querinkin
> 
> Hier gehts um ein PC Sytsem



Ups hab ich überlesen. Das Budget hat mich wohl in die falsch Richtung gelenkt. Obwohl ich bentze auch die Nubox 681 und ein CA 740A am PC. Er könnte also trotzem was von Nubert nehmen, wenn er genügend Platz hat. Würde dann die Fronts wahrscheinlich gegen Kompaktlautsprecher tauschen. Für den Preis würde ich aber auf keinen Fall das Bose Set kaufen.


----------



## alex1028 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: High-End 5.1 PC Soundsystem bis 2000€*

Hi
wie währe es mit dem?
http://www.eu.onkyo.com/de/dl/913426/AV_Magazin_Onkyo.pdf
habe es selber und muss sagen es ist besser wie Bose!!!
Das neue hat jetzt auch HDMI falls du drauf bestehst man kann es aber auch so am pc anshcliesen hab diese Anlage über den Optischen eingang angeschlossen und ich muss sagen der Klang ist bei Musik wie bei Filmen genial!


----------



## p00nage (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: High-End 5.1 PC Soundsystem bis 2000€*

also ich würde nur 5.1 nehmen da die meisten filme eh nur 5.1 tonspur haben  und außerdem hat man dann pro box einfach mehr budget und bekommt so find ich mehr für sein geld . Ich bin zz auch am informieren und bei mir siehts ähnlich aus mein boxen sollen am ende auch so ungefähr auch 2000 kommen aber exkl AVR weil den hab ich schon. Ich werd aber 2.0 wahrs anfangen und dann step by step erweitern


----------



## > Devil-X < (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: High-End 5.1 PC Soundsystem bis 2000€*

Leute, sachte... 2000 € sind ne Menge Geld und die kann man besonders im Soundbereich schnell fehlinvestieren.

- Bose auf keinen Fall, eine 2000 € Bose Anlage klingt maximal so gut wie eine 1000 € "Non-Bose" Anlage, da die Amis sehr viel tricksen und man keinen Gegenwert fürs Geld bekommt.

- High-End ist mit 2000 € für ein 5.1 System nicht möglich, aber dennoch verdammt viel Geld für eine gute Anlage für Jahre.

- Hat dein Freund schon eine Ausstattung wie einen Receiver? 

Dann sehen wir weiter 

@alex1028: Dein System taugt sicherlich nicht viel... Von Musik ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## p00nage (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: High-End 5.1 PC Soundsystem bis 2000€*

wer hat denn behauptet das 2000 high end ist ?


----------



## alex1028 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: High-End 5.1 PC Soundsystem bis 2000€*

@alex1028: Dein System taugt sicherlich nicht viel... Von Musik ganz zu schweigen.[/QUOTE]

Ich weiß ja nicht was du hast aber kauf dir doch sowas erstmal und hörs dir an bevor du überhaupt darüber etwas sagen kannst^^


----------



## p00nage (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: High-End 5.1 PC Soundsystem bis 2000€*



alex1028 schrieb:


> @alex1028: Dein System taugt sicherlich nicht viel... Von Musik ganz zu schweigen.



Ich weiß ja nicht was du hast aber kauf dir doch sowas erstmal und hörs dir an bevor du überhaupt darüber etwas sagen kannst^^[/QUOTE]

für musik sind einfach Stand-LS einfach von vorteil bzw LS


----------



## -Masterchief- (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: High-End 5.1 PC Soundsystem bis 2000€*



dfence schrieb:


> Nun 2000 hören sich viel an, aber die verpuffen schnell, so richtig Highend ist damit nich ganz möglich. Allein nen HighEnd Receiver wie der Yamaha RX Z7 schlägt mit 2500€ zu buche.
> Von dem Bose mist würd ich definitiv abraten, HighEnd ist was anderes.
> 
> Was sind den die bedingungen ? 7.1 ? Wie groß ist der zu beschallende Raum ? Für was soll das ganze genuzt werden ?



Hey, hab nicht so viel Ahnung von Sound/Hifi 
Wieso ist dieser Yamaha Reciever so teuer ??
Wenn ich fragen darf....


----------



## p00nage (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: High-End 5.1 PC Soundsystem bis 2000€*

naja 2500 ist noch bei weitem nicht das ende der fahnenstange für nen AVR aber so als faustregel aus nem anderem forum ist das man ca 1/3 des budget´s für AVR und 2/3 für boxen ausgeben sollte (nur als richtwert)


----------



## Gast12348 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: High-End 5.1 PC Soundsystem bis 2000€*

High End gerät, diskrete Endstufen die sau viel Power haben echte 140Watt ! Pro kanal jeder zeit. Extrem viel anschluss möglichkeiten, Monster RingkernTrafo, und Traumhafter klang. Und hap der RX-Z7 ist der "kleine" da gibts noch den RX-Z11 der kost dann auch richtig viel kohlen so um die 4500€ rum.

Die meisten Receiver heutzutage geben zwar auch z.b 6*140watt an, aber die 140watt kommen nur aus einem einzigen Kanal. Wenn alle Kanäle gleichzeitig laufen bieten die grad mal um die 20-30watt


----------



## p00nage (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: High-End 5.1 PC Soundsystem bis 2000€*



dfence schrieb:


> High End gerät, diskrete Endstufen die sau viel Power haben echte 140Watt ! Pro kanal jeder zeit. Extrem viel anschluss möglichkeiten, Monster RingkernTrafo, und Traumhafter klang. Und hap der RX-Z7 ist der "kleine" da gibts noch den RX-Z11 der kost dann auch richtig viel kohlen so um die 4500€ rum.
> 
> Die meisten Receiver heutzutage geben zwar auch z.b 6*140watt an, aber die 140watt kommen nur aus einem einzigen Kanal. Wenn alle Kanäle gleichzeitig laufen bieten die grad mal um die 20-30watt



und was hat des jetzt mitm TE zutun ? von was soll er sich noch boxen kaufen


----------



## Gast12348 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: High-End 5.1 PC Soundsystem bis 2000€*

Ich hab nur auf die frage von Masterchief geantwortet. Und das mit dem Yamaha hab ich nur erwähnt weil von 2000€ und HighEnd gesprochen wurde


----------



## p00nage (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: High-End 5.1 PC Soundsystem bis 2000€*

ich kann beim TE nix von high end lesen er hat nur gefragt ob er die 2000 für ein bose sys net besser investeren kann


----------



## Gast12348 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: High-End 5.1 PC Soundsystem bis 2000€*

Und was ist mit dem Threadtitel ? der lautet "High-End 5.1 PC Soundsystem bis 2000€"


----------



## Superwip (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: High-End 5.1 PC Soundsystem bis 2000€*

Na gut, dann nicht High- End

Für mich, mit meinen 30€ Boxen ist das High-End 

Er hat noch keinen Receiver und braucht noch alles


----------



## > Devil-X < (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: High-End 5.1 PC Soundsystem bis 2000€*

@alex1028: Ich brauch das nicht hören, Ich weiß das da nicht viel rum kommt bei deinem System. Aber wenn du in der Nähe wohnst, amch Ich mir selber gerne ein Bild von diesem "Set".

@Superwip: Tja, dann kommen noch so einige Fragen auf Euch zu. Wie Groß ist der Raum? Stnadlautsprecher ja/nein? Musik oder Filme?


----------



## Blutstoff (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: High-End 5.1 PC Soundsystem bis 2000€*

Wenn's ein PC-System werden soll, klären sich einige Fragen von selbst.


----------



## > Devil-X < (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: High-End 5.1 PC Soundsystem bis 2000€*



Blutstoff schrieb:


> Wenn's ein PC-System werden soll, klären sich einige Fragen von selbst.



2000 € und PC System ist Schwachsinn.


----------



## Blutstoff (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: High-End 5.1 PC Soundsystem bis 2000€*



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> 2000 € und PC System ist Schwachsinn.


 
Das musst du mir nicht sagen. Sag's dem TE.


----------



## > Devil-X < (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: High-End 5.1 PC Soundsystem bis 2000€*



Blutstoff schrieb:


> Das musst du mir nicht sagen. Sag's dem TE.



Stimmt


----------



## Superwip (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: High-End 5.1 PC Soundsystem bis 2000€*

Musik, Filme und Spiele, keine Standlautsprecher, Raum hat ~15m², kann auch günstiger sein, wenn es gleich gut/besser als die Referenz ist


----------



## p00nage (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: High-End 5.1 PC Soundsystem bis 2000€*

naja gehen kompakt boxen oder wirklich nur würfel? bilder wären da hilfreich zwecks stellmöglichkeiten


----------



## > Devil-X < (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: High-End 5.1 PC Soundsystem bis 2000€*

Gut, dann Kompaktboxen. Sollte sich schon einrichten lassen... Ist bloß noch die Frage, ob er Dipole will oder nicht... Das wär das einzige. 

Ein Set z.B bestehend aus 4 x Klipsch RB 81 + 1 Center RC 62 + Subwoofer RW 12 D kostet 1710 €... Aber eben ohne Verstärker, aber dafür gibts erhabenen Klang.

das Gleiche Set mit Dipolen 2 x RS 42 bietet auch einen Klasse Klang, und kostet auch rund nochmal 80 € weniger.


----------



## Caspar (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: High-End 5.1 PC Soundsystem bis 2000€*

Man könnte ihn ja auch mal zu den Hifispezialisten weiterleiten. Bei dem Budget sollte man nicht eilig bestellen denn da gibts schon paar richtig schöne Sachen. 

HIFI-FORUM: Hififorum fuer Audio, Hifi, High End, Musik, Stereo, TV, Surround und Heimkino und Car-Hifi

Bose ist wirklich viel zu teuer für das gebotene. Lass dich mal im Hifi-Forum (Unterforum: PC, Netzwerk & Multimedia / Kaufberatung) beraten!


----------



## Gast12348 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: High-End 5.1 PC Soundsystem bis 2000€*

Im Fanboy forum ? Also ich find da biste hier genauso gut beraten, die leute die hier schreiben haben ahnung von der Materie, zumindest die regelmässig hier schreiben und tipps geben.


----------



## > Devil-X < (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: High-End 5.1 PC Soundsystem bis 2000€*



dfence schrieb:


> Im Fanboy forum ? Also ich find da biste hier genauso gut beraten, die leute die hier schreiben haben ahnung von der Materie, zumindest die regelmässig hier schreiben und tipps geben.



Außerdem wird man da mit 2000 € Budget doch ausgelacht...


----------



## Caspar (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: High-End 5.1 PC Soundsystem bis 2000€*

Okay, ihr steckt tiefer in der Materie.  Bin eigentlich auch der Meinung das für den PC ein Edifier s550 dicke reicht. Von dem Rest könnte man sich (nochn bisschen aufgestockt) nen echt schickes Stereosystem gönnen.  

Habe durch das HowTo von Devil übrigens besonderes Interesse am Hifi gewonnen. Danke dafür.


----------



## > Devil-X < (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: High-End 5.1 PC Soundsystem bis 2000€*



Caspar schrieb:


> Habe durch das HowTo von Devil übrigens besonderes Interesse am Hifi gewonnen. Danke dafür.



Wir Sachsen halten zusammen...


----------



## Bruce112 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: High-End 5.1 PC Soundsystem bis 2000€*

nööö vergoldete soundsystem

der typ  hatt doch ne knall 

er sollte sich ne pysicharter besser suchen


----------



## Blutstoff (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: High-End 5.1 PC Soundsystem bis 2000€*

Und du nen Deutschlehrer.


----------



## > Devil-X < (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: High-End 5.1 PC Soundsystem bis 2000€*



Blutstoff schrieb:


> Und du nen Deutschlehrer.



Aber hallo... ich hab null verstanden von seinem Post...


----------



## Anecthor (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: High-End 5.1 PC Soundsystem bis 2000€*

Also ich habe bei mir nen Teufel System 6 stehen, welches an einem Onkyo TX-SR  707 hängt.
Als Quelle die PS3 oder meine Xonar HDAV 1.3 Deluxe für TrueHD sound und liege damit ca im 2000 Euro Preissegment.
Ich bin mit der Konfiguration mehr als Glücklich und würde sie auch jederzeit sofort weiter empfehlen. Fürs zocken, Filme und Musik in jeder Hinsicht bestens geeignet.

gruss
Anecthor


----------



## > Devil-X < (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: High-End 5.1 PC Soundsystem bis 2000€*

Musik sicherlich nicht so gut wie von einem anderen Hersteller. Teufel ist so lálá in Sachen Klang.


----------



## Gast12348 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: High-End 5.1 PC Soundsystem bis 2000€*

Das problem von den leuten die ihr System immer hoch loben ist glaub ich, das sie nie was anderes vergleichbares bzw in der gleichen preisklasse gehört haben. Ganz ehrlich jemand der bisher nur ein einziges System gehabt hat oder hat, kann nicht wirklich ne empfehlung abgeben, das ist zumindest meine meinung. Für Empfehlungen brauch man erfahrung mit verschiedenen Systemen, und da zählt auch nicht hab das und das beim nem bekannten gehört.


----------



## Anecthor (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: High-End 5.1 PC Soundsystem bis 2000€*

Und ich denke es gibt nichts subjektiveres als Klangempfinden. Warum also nicht eine Empfehlung für etwas aussprechen können, das einem selbst gefällt und an dem man selber so gut wie keinen Makel erkennen konnte?


----------



## hellibelli (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: High-End 5.1 PC Soundsystem bis 2000€*

Hallo Leute,

da dieser Thread hier schon etwas älter ist, aber zu meinem Vorhaben ganz gut passt, füge ich hier mal mein Eintrag ein.

Also ich habe folgendes vor. 

Mein PC steht als Zentrale da. Sprich Filme, Musik, Spiele werden vom PC abgespielt. Momentan habe ich noch ein Creative Cambridge Soundworks 550D angeschlossen. Ist ein 5.1 System welches mich mehrere Jahre gut begleitet hat. Mittlerweile habe ich allerdings höhere Ansprüche an den Sound und möchte mich dort um einiges verbessern.

Anbei einige Informationen zur Raumgröße:

Wohnzimmer mit offener Küche: Gesammte Raumgröße ca. 45m²! Wohnzimmerbereich wo auch der PC und Fernseher steht ca: 28m².
Im Wohnzimmer liegt teils Teppich teils Fliesen. Die Lautsprecher würden auf Fliesen stehen. von den Möbeln her stehen dort 2x 2Sitz Couch, 1x Sessel, 1x Liege (nicht immer) und ein Sideboard mit dem TV drauf und natürlich ein Wohzimmertisch.

Meine momentane Auswahl beläuft sich auf folgende Komponenten:
Verstärker: Denon 1911
2x Front Lautsprecher: KEF Q700
1x Subwoofer: KEF C4
2x Rear Lautsprecher: KEF C3
1x Center Lautsprecher: KEF Q200

Nun meine Frage an euch: Ist das System Ok und die Komponentenauswahl auch gut getroffen. Wie gesagt, hauptsächlich wird über das System Musik (Winamp mp3`s gehört, Filme geschaut über VLC HDTV und gespielt). Den PC würde ich über die Graka Nvidia 580GTX über HDMI an den Denon Reciver anklemmen.

Über ein paar Rückmeldungen würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## Keidos (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: High-End 5.1 PC Soundsystem bis 2000€*

Ob es gut getroffen oder nicht ist, können wir dir nicht sagen, dass musst du entscheiden, indem du ausführlich probehören gehst.

Nimm dir deine Lieblingmusik mit, natürlich in hoher Qualität und klapper die Läden ab, die Marken wie KEF, Klipsch, B&W etc. haben.

Falls es für dich interesant ist, kannst du ja auch mal im Selbstbau Bereich reinschauen z.B. auf dieser Seite: Acoustic Design Wohlgemuth : Heimkino - APA150 Axis 34 Neo BlueNote 2 ADW BlueNote Light ADW BlueSma


----------



## Madz (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: High-End 5.1 PC Soundsystem bis 2000€*

Hast du die Lautsprecherauswahl durch probehören getroffen? Wenn nein, begehst du gerade einen kolossalen Fehler, der dich evtl. bald zum Schluss kommen lässt, daß du eine 2000€ Fehlinvestition getätigt hast.


----------



## hellibelli (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: High-End 5.1 PC Soundsystem bis 2000€*

Wie kommst du denn darauf das es eine Fehlinvestition ist oder sein könnte. Noch war ich nicht probehören, allerdings habe ich schon öfters gelesen, das KEF eigentlich ganz gut sein soll. Am Freitag habe ich die Möglichkeit das System zu höhren.


----------



## Madz (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: High-End 5.1 PC Soundsystem bis 2000€*



> Wie kommst du denn darauf das es eine Fehlinvestition ist oder sein könnte.


Wenn du irgendwann mal andere Lautsprecher hörst und plötzlich feststellst, daß diese dir viel besser gefallen, hast du 2000€ in den Sand gesetzt.


Hast du den Hörtermin bei einem Fachhändler?


----------



## hellibelli (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: High-End 5.1 PC Soundsystem bis 2000€*

Ja habe ich, also ein Raum mit den Boxen und mich als Zuhöhrer. Also kein Publikumsverkehr oder sonstiges.


----------



## Madz (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: High-End 5.1 PC Soundsystem bis 2000€*

Gut, dann vergleich dort bitte soviel unterschiedliche Lautsprecher wie möglich!


----------



## hellibelli (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: High-End 5.1 PC Soundsystem bis 2000€*

Was würde eigenltich mehr Sin machen, den Reciver über die Grafikkarte per HDMI verbinden, oder per Optical Kabe von meiner Soundkarte?


----------



## PEG96 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: High-End 5.1 PC Soundsystem bis 2000€*

Das ist mmn egal.

MfG PEG


----------

